# Grey Tank Leak



## sydmeg1012

On a trip this summer my wife was doing dishes and forgot to check the tank level monitor for the forward grey tank. It filled up but did not back up into the sink...instead I had water dripping out of the bottom of the camper. Do grey tanks have overflow drains at the top (a tech at my dealer said they did, but I'm not so sure) or should I be concerned about a crack or faulty inlet connnection at the top? Again this only happened when the tank was filled to capacity.


----------



## Nathan

The vent should run to the roof, not just be open at the top of the tank.


----------



## john7349

Could be leaking around the vent pipe to tank connection....


----------



## ELSEWHERE

I know ours doesn't have an overflow drain. The time or two we've over filled our gray tank it showed up in the shower floor pan. Fortunately I wasn't taking a shower at the time!


----------



## battalionchief3

I had a back up into the shower too. See I camp with brain dead teenagers who do things like wash their hair in the sink, see it back up into the shower, close the door and leave ALL DAY LONG. So when we get back in the evening it really stinks and they all yell at me to do something







like I did something wrong....OR they will sit at the table and as I hook up the city water and turn it on they watch the shower blast water water all over the place and when I ask them why they didn't turn the shower off they tell me....I thought you did that on purpose. Are you serious, do you really think I would honestly leave the shower on full force and spray all over the bathroom??? Thats usually followed by a few expletive's and ends with a get out of the camper!!!!

So in short, NO. It should back up into the shower when full and not overflow to the ground.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Scoutr2

battalionchief3 said:


> I had a back up into the shower too. See I camp with brain dead teenagers who do things like wash their hair in the sink, see it back up into the shower, close the door and leave ALL DAY LONG. So when we get back in the evening it really stinks and they all yell at me to do something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like I did something wrong....OR they will sit at the table and as I hook up the city water and turn it on they watch the shower blast water water all over the place and when I ask them why they didn't turn the shower off they tell me....I thought you did that on purpose. Are you serious, do you really think I would honestly leave the shower on full force and spray all over the bathroom??? Thats usually followed by a few expletive's and ends with a get out of the camper!!!!
> 
> So in short, NO. It should back up into the shower when full and not overflow to the ground.
> 
> Thanks for listening.


And I thought these things only happened in our family!









Mike


----------



## sydmeg1012

Sounds like it's time for a warranty repair visit for me.


----------



## sunnybrook29

I would guess that the 'tech ' just did not want to fix it. It is probably a loose fitting on the tank and easy to fix if you are married to a contortionist. Let your wife take a look at it, if she can not fix it ,take it back to the service manager. You can offer to hold the flashlight and pass the tools. Wives like that kinda stuff in a man!


----------



## navycranes

If it only does it when the tank is completely full or over-filled then it is just the seal leaking from where the vent pipe goes into the top of the grey tank.

Good news is it's not really an issue and doesn't require immediate action. But if you are still under warranty then take it back.

My '05 started doing that this summer. I decided to go with the lazy man's fix and just make sure I don't over-fill the grey tank.


----------



## gone campin

sydmeg1012 said:


> On a trip this summer my wife was doing dishes and forgot to check the tank level monitor for the forward grey tank. It filled up but did not back up into the sink...instead I had water dripping out of the bottom of the camper. Do grey tanks have overflow drains at the top (a tech at my dealer said they did, but I'm not so sure) or should I be concerned about a crack or faulty inlet connnection at the top? Again this only happened when the tank was filled to capacity.


Did you ever find out what the problem was? We just had it happen to us this weekend. Same thing - doing dishes and tank was super full.

Has anyone yet taken the underbelly down to see whether there was an issue or not or found out for sure what happened?

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## Tangooutback

navycranes said:


> If it only does it when the tank is completely full or over-filled then it is just the seal leaking from where the vent pipe goes into the top of the grey tank.
> 
> Good news is it's not really an issue and doesn't require immediate action. But if you are still under warranty then take it back.
> 
> My '05 started doing that this summer. I decided to go with the lazy man's fix and just make sure I don't over-fill the grey tank.


When my grey tank is over filled, it would back up in the bath tub and sink. No leaking under trailer. 
The leak must be from seal failure. I bet with all the road vibration plus temperature variation sooner or later the seal will fail. When it does I'll just do as you are doing.....don't over fill the tank...


----------



## GlenninTexas

battalionchief3 said:


> I had a back up into the shower too. See I camp with brain dead teenagers who do things like wash their hair in the sink, see it back up into the shower, close the door and leave ALL DAY LONG. So when we get back in the evening it really stinks and they all yell at me to do something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like I did something wrong....OR they will sit at the table and as I hook up the city water and turn it on they watch the shower blast water water all over the place and when I ask them why they didn't turn the shower off they tell me....I thought you did that on purpose. Are you serious, do you really think I would honestly leave the shower on full force and spray all over the bathroom??? Thats usually followed by a few expletive's and ends with a get out of the camper!!!!
> 
> So in short, NO. It should back up into the shower when full and not overflow to the ground.
> 
> Thanks for listening.


As W.C. Fields said, "children should be sealed in a barrel at birth and fed through the bung hole. When they reach 18 years of age, you decide whether or not to plug the bung hole."

That's a joke of course.
Regards, Glenn


----------

